# Latex that performs like Impervo



## wudbtchr (Oct 6, 2007)

Does anyone know of a latex paint that applies as nicely as oil based Impervo, but without the dry time and clean up issues? Is the latex version as good? This would be for trim in a satin finish. Thanks


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Waterborne Satin Impervo


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

ah...caught your edit
Yes, the waterbourne Impervo is _almost_ as good
Close enough to be worth it


----------



## wudbtchr (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

I haven't used waterbourne satin impervo in a couple of years - but when I did, it was absolute junk! You want a great latex trim paint. P&L accolade is sublime, Muralo's trim paint is mind boggling. And last is Pittsburgh paints manor hall trim paint - oh, my god - I have fooled everyone 100% on that paint - and it even sands like an oil!


----------



## wudbtchr (Oct 6, 2007)

PlainPainter,
Can you explain further what was junk about the BM waterborn impervo?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I really like the Waterborne SA. It definitely has a learning curve, IE it dries quickly, leaving little open time, and if applied too thick it will run and sag. But it is quickly becoming my go-to trim paint.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm very surprised to hear any professional think it's "junk"
I've never heard that before
I've heard pros say they preferred Pro Classic (SW)
But even they won't call Impervo "junk"


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

I think he means when it first came out...I haven't used waterbourne satin impervo in a couple of years - but when I did, it was absolute junk!


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

When I last used satin impervo - it left brush marks like crazy. And if I went to a 100% nylon brush, it wouldn't leave brush marks - but in every case was overapplied and sagged. And then I'd go back to the stiffest brush purdy makes - the pro-extra. And I knew that a 100% acrylic paint would flow off these bristles better - so it would spread it around thinner - but brush marks would come back, didn't level at all. And even then - it still dribbled - at which point I threw up my hands and told myself - maybe it's a great trim paint sprayed - but I couldn't get it to work. Where as I was using Muralo's Ultra semigloss - and it brushed out like total perfection - looked better than my oil trim paint jobs. Then I tried P&L accolade's new formula - and not only is it brushless - sags very little, and even looks like a cured enamel finish. And lastly tried Manor Halls' - and it is total perfection.

Not saying that Benny's satin impervo hasn't improved - but they just lost my customer loyalty. At a time when other manufacturers were making a perfect trim paint. So it may be great stuff - but last time I used it, it was definite junk - which is like 3 years ago.


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

About the remark about professional never calling it junk - I am not a loyal ben moore fan. But I will say this - all the ben moore guys I know - absolutely hated the waterbourn satin impervo - they all tried it and hated.
So many big guys hated it so much - that the Benny Moore paint store stocks a big tall palette of Muralo's Ultra semigloss white paint - right in the middle of the store - they don't have a muralo mixer, they don't stock any of their other paints - heck they don't even stock the semigloss in any bases - just the white trim enamel. That's how bad all the contractors hated the satin impervo. They all swear by the oil impervo - which has gotten even better lately IMO. To this day - the satin impervo still collects dust - while the muralo sells like hot cakes. OF course most guys have't even upgraded from aqua-glo for trim. I don't like how that paint looks - but it is a decent enough paint to apply and works well.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Huh...first time I've heard of anything like that
Must be a Ford/Chevy thing
I can see how someone that likes Manor Hall doesn't care for Impervo though
They are pretty different to apply


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

Like I said - this was widespread opinion of the waterbourne product among Benny moore fans. These same contractors swear up and down the boulevards about the Aura product, I don't. These are true Benny Moore fans - and among them - the opinion was rampant that the waterbourne product was absolute junk. One of my friends who is a benny moore fan - doesn't like Muralo's Ultra either - I understand - everyone has their favorite paints. But I never ever heard anyone say they loved W.S.I. 

But like I said - haven't tried the product in 3 years - and if I know Benny Moore- it's probably gone through 7 revisions since. Just never heard through the grapevine that anyone likes it now, don't see it stocked at all at the benny m. stores. I even worked with a 'high' end benny moore contractor - and everything was Aura, Aura, Aura - but when it came time for trime - it was regal aquaglo. And aquaglo is 100% acrylic now, but still seems like the identical paint to me, when it was vinyl acrylic - same action. Again not my favorite paint - don't really think it gives great results - but it isn't at all hard to brush and doesn't sag - it's an ok trim paint.


----------



## Brian (Jun 9, 2004)

I really like ProClassic Waterborne. I did my kitchen cabinets with it 7 years ago, and other than the normal wear and tear, they look great. I did some doors with it last weekend.

I did a test once and applied it to high gloss oil. I didn't sand, clean, or anything. I let it dry overnight, and then used a key to try to scratch it. I dented the wood before I could get the paint off. I wouldn't recommend that type of "prep", but it convinced me.

I don't paint very often, and I can't ever get oil to look good. I don't have that problem with ProClassic Waterborne.

Brian Phillips


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Ben Moore is junk....Muralo rules as far as waterborne...............

But if you like it thats all that matters........to each his own.

SW Pro classic oil when it first came out was nice ............the waterborne SW.......:no:

jUST MY 2 CTS.....


----------



## Alpha (Nov 23, 2006)

*The new Aquaglo levels very well with Purdy xl.*

The new Aquaglo levels very well with Purdy xl but dries fast.:thumbsup:


----------



## regal (Oct 20, 2007)

P&L accolade designer white package color semigloss took 3 coats to cover over primed trim. I usually use SW super semi, but HO wanted this "white".... On another job, experimented and brushed out one coat of california 2012 (is that the number?) Exterior satin, and it covered in one coat on interior pre primed trim. No mildewcide odor, and its sheen was slick like an oil and shined like a semi.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

THINKPAINTING said:


> Ben Moore is junk....Muralo rules as far as waterborne...............


I agree I stopped using BM Waterborne and switch to Muralo and have not looked back.


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

Regal - I have never had much luck with anything on pre-primed trim. I can make trim look good with one coat of my primer and one coat of paint than 2 coats on already primed trim - I don't know what's up with that stuff. I usually just use a latex primer right over it.


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

Boy, a lot of revived threads lately.

So I'll add my 2 cents to this one.

First, I've NEVER liked BM interior paints, NONE. But also remember that I stopped painting in about '89.
I do it at home, but not professionally.

Now over the summer when I "remodeled" a room to become my office, I asked PWG for a good interior latex trim paint. Before the last words were outa my mouth, he was hyping up waterborne Satin Impervo. Also remember, I was NEVER a "latex ranger". Always put oil on trim. And as you all know, there is a COMPLETELY different technique between the two. AND with PWG saying there was a learning curve - well I felt a little trepidation about using Waterborne Satin Impervo. This was over old work and new work. From a flat hollow core door to bed molding. And the paint performed MAHVELOUSLY. Not as level as my favorite semi-gloss oil with some raw linseed, but awfully good.

BTW, I've used Manor Hall on the exterior, and I was REALLY impressed.

You guys still in the painting business are really fortunate that such great strides have been made in waterborne technology. There are many good ones now.


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

I agree - there are lots of good 'latex' products out now, that's what you get when government forces industry to look into different avenues. But on the whole is it safer for the environment? Tons of latex resins on wood going into the dumps each day by the tons - not to mention a more involved manufacturing process to make latex resins - is this better than having VOC's with a more natural type resin? I doubt it.


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

PlainP.,

Not trying to pick a fight, but are the latex resins being tossed less earth friendly than the petroleum based solvents?

We all know that too many people still dispose of their wet paints and solvents completely hap-hazardly. I was always taught that because the "latex" molecules were larger, they would filter out better. 

ALSO, although no fumes are good for you, because waterbornes do dry quicker, there is less off gassing to breathe.

NOW, on the other hand, with the degradation of paint films due to the VOC laws, many structures need repainting more often, totally negating the effects of less VOC in the air.

Again, not trying to start a knee-jerkin argument, just do not have all the facts to make a judgement worthy of Job. 

I do know that having suffered lead poisoning and developing an intolerance to solvent fumes, the waterbornes are better for this polluted body.


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

We don't need lead anymore to make paints even if oil based. I am just saying I like the advances in the waterbournes - but I am going to assume that some zealot in the EPA will target waterbournes as well, there always has to be an 'enemy' to attack - I know how this country works. And if we remove the oil based paints - then a bunch of no-talented EPA types looking for job advancement will start looking at the manufacturing part of latex - and we will be off to the races again with an even different technology - or we will revert back to traditional milk based paints and calcimine. My opinion - you can't make anything of quality that is truly not bad for the enviroment. The way I see it - they have perhaps minimized workers' exposure to toxins - but that's about it.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

My crew and I all got lead poisoning so bad in the early 80's we were all hospitalized for a short while. Painting biggest hangar on Otis AirForce Base.

Orange lead, then red lead and finished off with HighGloss Oil on all the steel. Stuff was nasty guess where all that runoff went...........

Next job I got expoxy poisoning so bad I threw up for a month...:sad:

and they say painters are over paid.......l

Waterborne's dont smell all that great.......time will tell as far as health...:w00t:


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

PlainPainter said:


> there always has to be an 'enemy' to attack


I wish I could say you were wrong, but evidence points the way you speak. 

But it ain't so much what there is, but there is so much of it, and the reason for that ....... 

well, I'm afraid we is gonna hafta face the real truth sooner than later. If there weren't so many people on this little rock, we wouldn't be faced with all these environmental problems.






​


----------

